

The Ghost of JavaScript Future (by Substack) - joshux
https://webrebels.23video.com/the-ghost-of-javascript-future-by-james

======
bobajeff
This is a great talk about being impulsive, having fun and experimenting while
creating software from the guy who made browserify.

It has little to do with ghosts, javascript or the future.

